# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: نحوه تبدیل یک سری اعداد 16 رقمی رندوم (بطور مثال 100 عدد 16 رقمی)به XML جهت ارسال به سرور

## TCAD6063

سلام

میخواستم بدونم برای تبدیل 100 عدد رندوم 16 رقمی که هیچ شباهتی به هم ندارند رو چطوری میشه به XML تیدیل کرد 

تا برای ارسال به سرور بشه استفاده کرد .

ممنون میشم اگه دوستان کمکی کنن .

EMAIL :     aria24933@yahoo.co.uk

با تشکر

فلاح

09122853227

----------

